# Drug doses while egg sharing



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a question for you.

I will be egg sharing soon, I've done all the test and just waiting to be match. 

I would like to know if we, as egg sharers get higher doses of drugs to produce more eggs than in a normal ivf? And if so how can the control we don't suffer from OHSS.

Thank you in advance!

C


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

hi Hun

No you dont have 'extra' drugs to get more eggs... you get the same as if you were doing it alone.. Then at your first stimming scan you might get a change of dose... its to dangours for anyone to be give more drugs just because you are egg sharing... If it is you first cycle you will find you may be on a low dose, as no one knows how you will react to the stims. 

I would be very causious about any clinic giving you more drugs just because of egg sharing.

Natalie xxx


----------



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Natalie

Thank you for your reply, it has help!

CX


----------

